# Map or Musk Turtle? Newbie owner



## dbizal (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey all. 

Posted a thread yesterday and was quite sure about getting common Musk turtles, however after going to my local pet store I fell in love with the Map turtle. 

I have a 2ft tank and was hoping to do some modifications to it so I can have a basking area etc. 

Now I am not sure what to do... Please help which Turtle I should purchase!!

Link to other thread with more details about my project: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shelled-turtles-tortoise/796898-new-need-some-guidence.html

Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

A map turtle will very quickly outgrow a 2ft tank.

If female, the map will reach 10" SCL and you'll be looking at a 6ft tank.

So it really depends which turtle you can accommodate properly as it grows, and as an adult, as to which one you should get.


----------



## dbizal (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow really? 

What would you say was the most I can have in my tank then? (Meaning what turtle and how many)

I didn't just want one lone turtle, I want him/her to have a friend... haha.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Turtles are solitary creatures. They don't need company - at best, they tolerate each other 

Your tank would accommodate a hatchling musk for approx 18 months. It is too small for an adult

3ft minimum for one adult musk

If you want more than one musk you will need a much larger tank and you run the risk of two musk fighting (which will need to be permanently separated) so you'd need to be prepared to have more than one set up.


----------



## dbizal (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought common Musks don't exceed 4 inches? 

Excuse my ignorance, but it seems a little silly having just the tiny little Musk in a tank of my size and for it not to be suited? 

The tank is deeper than a normal 2ft Tank, please see pics in my other thread for reference. Would this make a difference? 

You obviously know what you are talking about though, so like I say sorry for my ignorance haha... I'm only good at keeping fish at the moment 

Link to other thread with pics: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shelled-turtles-tortoise/796898-new-need-some-guidence.html


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

I have seen your tank.

The 'footprint' (length x width) of the tank is more important than the depth of it, particularly for musks. When hatchlings, they should be kept in shallow water.

Female musks can reach 5" SCL so not a tiny turtle at all. Have you got the opportunity to see an adult musk in the flesh?

A 2ft tank is not very big for an adult turtle to spend it's entire life in (circa 40 years) but will do a hatchling just fine for a little while.


----------



## dbizal (Jan 2, 2012)

I can go to my pet store and see if they have any Adult musks. 

All they showed me when I asked was some yellow bellies... which I could see just from plain sight that it would be cruel to even think about putting them in my tank. 

Is there any turtle or terrapin I could put in my tank which would be suitable for its life cycle? Hatching to Adult? 

Thank you for your help so far though, glad I came on this forum rather than just go out and buy them


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

There isn't any turtle that could live it's entire life happily in a 2ft tank unfortunately.

You wouldn't have to upgrade to a 3ft for 18month/2years... would that be possible for you?

Not sure where you are based, but you'd be welcome to come and see my adult musks and muds.


----------



## dbizal (Jan 2, 2012)

If I could upgrade in 2 years it would be possible, I have been looking to upgrade for quite some time now however I am currently unemployed coming out of education which has put everything to a halt. 

However I do not intend to be out of work for much longer as I am always looking, I can guarantee I will be working in time to upgrade the tank to something bigger for when I have to though... so maybe this could just be a stepping stone in to looking after the Turtles and transfer them when they need it; Although I was hoping to keep them in one tank for life without much disturbance :blush:

Unfortunately I am situated quite far from where you are, I have already posted on your thread about it too lol.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Jo has pretty much already covered everything I was going to say. There aren't really any turtles available in the pet trade that stay smaller than musks, so they're the best candidate for your setup, but she is right in saying that you will eventually need a bigger tank. 

Have you managed to get the basking area set up? Musks aren't as big baskers as Sliders and Cooters, but they do bask and should always be provided with the option to.

Best,
Paul


----------



## dbizal (Jan 2, 2012)

Ordered my perspex and Marine silicone yesterday so should be here by the weekend. Got my slate yesterday also, washed it through and just re-cycling my filter at the moment whilst I wait to finish everything. 

Will be posting a Step-by-step of my setup on here probably anyway, so I hope you see it and comment on it! 

I would like some basking turtles, and found out that musks don't bask as much... however I have already decided I am going to leave the top off my tank and have a basking area anyway no matter what turtle I decide to get. 

What are these Sliders and Cooters? Never heard of them before... :blush:

What are my possibilities in a 2ft tank whilst they are young until I get a bigger tank in 18months- 2 years for the adult sizes? 

Danny.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Sliders and Cooter get larger than Maps some reach 14" SCL plus

Sliders, cooters and maps grow much more quickly than musks and hatchlings would outgrow a 2ft tank in less than 6 months


----------



## dbizal (Jan 2, 2012)

Turtle Jo said:


> Sliders and Cooter get larger than Maps some reach 14" SCL plus


Well, they are not an option then haha.

Just seen your second part to the post. 

I think I will just stick to getting Musks then, at least I kinda know what I am doing with them and can afford to upgrade in a year or so. What better excuse to make me upgrade by getting them also 

What lighting would I need for the Musks? 

My pet store said all I need was a reptile strip light and fit it to my hood, however I wanted the tank open anyway... so would I just need to get a basking light and let the and natural light be its other light source? Or should I conjure up a strip fitting and put that on top of the tank? 

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

You do not want a lid on a turtle tank - it creates too much humidity which can be harmful.

A 5% compact UV bulb and household bulb to provide heat, attached to the tank using clamp lamp fittings.


----------



## dbizal (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah I already read in to that about having a top on the tank, the guy obviously didn't know what he was talking about... even I know that, and I know nothing lol. 

Any chance you could take some time and link me to those items? 
Sorry, I'm a bit slow today :/


----------

